

NgPlant: Open Source plant modeling suite - wslh
http://ngplant.sourceforge.net/

======
shijie
Just wrap this in an Angular directive, and a plant modeling suite is just an
HTML element away.

~~~
t0mas88
That's also the first thing that the ng prefix made me think of.

------
berkut
Heh - I was playing around with this a few weeks ago to generate tree meshes
for forest scenes:

[https://vimeo.com/91155115](https://vimeo.com/91155115)

It's no SpeedTree (fiddly interface, random luck based on the random seed what
shape branches and leave orientation you get), but it's pretty cool, and the
meshes are quads as well, which is nice.

------
bizarref00l
Made me remember of arbaro
[http://arbaro.sourceforge.net/](http://arbaro.sourceforge.net/)

------
robinhoodexe
I had no idea something like this existed, but it looks pretty cool...

------
pilooch
reminds me of outrun :)

